# Nice Glass tanks



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I have intentions to move out next winter which means its time to start getting things in order for that 50g that i was talking about a while back. Ive decided I want to get one of those shwanky all glass aquariums, the ones that dont have the black plastic at the top. Ones like this: http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/18.jpg and I was just wondering if there are any specific advantages/dissadvantages to this sort of tank over the other style. Are they structuraly weaker due to not having a lid?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

They are technically weaker (if the same quality and amount of glass, silicone and whatever else was used to make it comparing to whatever rimmed tank it might be). Its nothing to really be concerned with though. As long as you put them on a pretty much prefect stand. Because of no rim at the bottom it probably means it cant tolerate any imperfections in the stand, though I really dont have any concrete proof other than I can guarantee that, that glass wont bend to even tiny imperfections like maybe plastic will. As well that with rimmed tanks its only the rim that supports and touches the stand, meaning now with out the rim there is much more surface area touching the stand so it needs to be on a good plane. The main disadvantage is that, most hoods, and some lighting fixtures wont work with them due to the lack of the rim. If your planning to go with quality lights, like better brand T5s, metal halide, or leds this really shouldnt be a problem. Even with poor quality one, you can still hang, wall, or stand mount them as well. Also as a note when seating it perfectly on a stand, sometimes you use the top of the tank (at least I have) to move it into place, there is no rim to grab (not supposed to hold them like that anyways) and can scratch. Those are going to be the main disadvantages of these tanks.

The only real advantage is that they look better. I just started coming around to these tanks myself, partially due to leds coming around (most leds use a stand/wall mount or hang so the rim on the tank doesnt matter) and also I dont always go with the "trend". I see many newer style stores pretty much only use these style tanks.

I think that about sums it off as for thoughts off of the top of my head, hope this helps.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i really dont think having a bottom rim is going to affect the integrity of the tank. these tanks are mostly used for having high powered lights that u dont want a top filtering out the light before it gets to the contents of the tank. so having live plants or corals it will hold a much more advantage. disadvantage is that it will evaporate much much faster.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Yeah i prety much figured it would have a very high evaporation rate. As for the lighting and integrity I did actualy plan to have high quality lighting and a board of styrofoam under the tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if u are buying a stand made for that specific tank i wouldnt worry about the styrofoam but idk much about these tanks. but u should see hour holding tanks at work most of them are rimless because they are so old they broke off. im talking like 30-40 years old and they are on shelves that are so warped that the tanks sit totaly obscure on them. like if i were to imagine 3 corners level and one corner like 2 inches lower thats how most are idk how they are still holding up but they are.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea dont worry about the styrofoam just get a quality stand, but like I said just because it doesnt have a rim, doesnt really compromise the structural strength of it that much. Like I said nothing to worry about, those things I mentioned in the first post are very mInute. As for evaporation, I dont really think Ive seen too much of a difference between my tanks with and with out the rims. Now there is differences between what I have in them, whether they are fresh or marine, and what kind of lighting or other equipment I have on them. Most of them though do have about the same lighting setups though. Also as a note, I never really bothered to measure it. Also it could have something to with the humidity/dryness of the air where I live.


----------

